# Aluminum corrosion



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

I've got some aluminum with deep pitting.  How do I clean out all of the corrosion before painting?  Unfortunately grinding the pits out is not an option.

Thanks
Swamp


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

wire brush...had to refinish an aluminum mast on an old sunfish
time consuming pita... :'(


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

That is the only thing I know of either. I was hoping there might be a chemical treatment like Phospho is used for steel. Oh well, luckily there is not much.

Swamp


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Medium blasting! Think they use crushed walnut shells for aluminum.


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

Humm, had not considered that one. I think I still have some crushed walnut shell too. Now I just have to find my blasting gear.

Thanks

Swamp


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Trisodium phosphate or TSP (Lowe's, HD). Mix it well and and scrub then rinse with water and rinse/wipe and then do it again and once sry ready for paint.


----------



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

> I've got some aluminum with deep pitting.  How do I clean out all of the corrosion before painting?  Unfortunately grinding the pits out is not an option.
> 
> Thanks
> Swamp



best option is media blasting - followed by chemically etch priming - followed by epoxy coating...


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks everyone.

Swamp


----------

